# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Nightmares and Recurring Dreams >  >  why do i have so many nightmares?

## ray

i have them at least once a week.help? :Sad:

----------


## shrimpster

I've heard that you get nightmares more often if you are in a depressed state or extremly anxious? ::shock::  maybe this would explain it if it has only appeared recently but otherwise I'm afraid i don't know anything else about this  :Sad:  :Oops:

----------


## Jdeadevil

Ray, do you find yourself stressed a lot of the time? That's probably what is causing it, it's all about the Placebo too, so be confident you won't have the nightmares.

Here's a tip I saw on a video once, write down your fears before bed. This will suck the monsters and the man under your bed onto the paper. So everything that scares you, will be in words or text. This will get it off your mind, greatfully, and will help cure your dreams.

----------


## ray

I've always had them and right now i am really happy with my life.They just get annoying and really creepy sometimes so i wish i could stop them...i will try writing down my fears though.

----------


## Jdeadevil

Yes, do so, this will help to take it off your mind.  :smiley: 

Good luck.  :wink2:

----------


## Misbijoux

I have a nightmare at least once a week, as well. Mine are from stress. Constant, non-stop, everyday stress. I have learned to just deal with it, but I don't want to suggest that to you because that just sounds mean, "just deal with it", lol.

I'm sorry I don't have any advice.
If you decide to write down your fears, let me know if it works.

Good luck. :smiley:

----------


## Eetaku

Do you remember what happened in the nightmare? Were you aware that you were in a nightmare?  

I used to have them at least once a week until I kinda did some mediation and realized that they were a figment of my imagination.  Of course now saying that I'll probably have one tonight...

----------


## Robot_Butler

Maybe you should team up with Thisimylogin to figure out what causes nightmares:
http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ad.php?t=58287

----------


## thisismylogin

hey look who the next one to post is!!
I have been reading about nightmares all afternoon... I'm trying to have one.

See 5-10&#37; of the population have a nightmare once a month. Nightmares occor in REM sleep and usually cause you to wake up after words. These tend to happen in the middle and near the end of your sleep.

If you having them once a week then it is possible you are having night terrors. 

Night terrors occor in NREM sleep and are companied by screaming and trashing. They tend happen in your first couple hours of sleep. The thing about Night terrors is that not alot is known about them though it is wildly believed to come from a past experience. 

so the first thing is first you need to figure out which is it nightmares or night terrors.


Here is a link about Nightmares and there potential causes http://www.dreammoods.com/dreaminfor...ightmares2.htm

and here is a website for night terrors http://www.nightterrors.org/

----------


## ray

i used to have bad night terrors when i was little but these are definitely nightmares...writing my fears seemed to help a little actually and i always know i am asleep and dreaming in nightmares ,it doesn't help.

----------


## thisismylogin

wow... on the causes of nightmares page are anyone of thoes possible causes?
 if no have they ever been... like when your night mares first started. It's possible they started for and actual reason but have continued because you expect them to.

----------


## ray

sometimes i get nightmares from movies and i gave you two that gave me nightmares-the shining and bones,(i love scary movies...but usually they don't freak me out.).i live on a dead end dirt road in the woods in a very creeky house but that doesn't freak me out.The shadows however in the middle of the night thats a no no. i have to memorize where everything is before i turn the light off so i know in the dark what everything is. lol.sometimes i forget though and its not good...... :tongue2:

----------

